# Booting in efi , vs booting in legacy



## Alain De Vos (Jul 17, 2021)

Does booting in efi give you something "more" which is usefull after the boot ?


----------



## scottro (Jul 17, 2021)

This is from 2016, but list some advantages and disadvantages. Written by an apparent Linux/Windows user.






						Booting into UEFI Mode - The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - Phoenix TS
					

UEFI is beginning to replace our Legacy BIOS setups. Learn about its positive and negative aspects. Also what UEFI means for Linux users.




					phoenixts.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks, I have a legacy boot from an MBR disk to a GPT formatted disk with freebsd-on-zfs. 
I see not much advantage with efi.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 18, 2021)

UEFI



Alain De Vos said:


> … after the boot …



See for example <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Features>



> > … runtime services …



I should recommend having an EFI system partition (ESP) on any disk that might, in the future, boot in a UEFI environment; even if not a requirement in the current environment. 

Forward-looking.


----------

